

Fibonacci Numbers, Golden Ratios, and the Apple Logo - fabuzaid
http://gold3nratio.tumblr.com/post/6627609607/as-wonderful-as-insane-the-apples-logo-design-3

======
draggnar
fantastic

reminds me of the design brief for the new pepsi logo that leaked:

[http://www.fastcompany.com/files/PEPSI%20GRAVITATIONAL%20FIE...](http://www.fastcompany.com/files/PEPSI%20GRAVITATIONAL%20FIELD.pdf)

although it was widely criticized, the brief really demonstrates what a
hundred million dollars to design a logo can get you.

